# Info!!Blazer Stefan von der Staatsmacht



## Stefan Schaub

Need some info about this dog. Blazer Stefan von der Staatsmacht

I have not breed this dog or anything else to do with him. I have breed his dad and sold him with 6 month because he was to bad.Someone used my kennel name and i want know who!!where this dog is now??

know that he have make a few studs,where ever or how ever,his dad is rated with SCHH3,do not belive that,have try to find any proof for that but also without any success. have contact akc,not helpfull!! and the old owner of him.have get a story that he was out of a junk yard and bla bla and she sold him to someone in texas.

HOPE SOMEONE CAN HELP!

thought more that is chinese styl to copy things


----------



## jamie lind

Youtube has videos of gretta von der rogers the bitch that was bred to him they were posted by robinsworkingdogs. Try a robin rogers maybe?


----------



## Tim Connell

Stefan,

If AKC can't (or won't) help you, perhaps pedigree database can help you with the identity of the person (or persons) who have posted him or his progeny on there, it may give you some leads.

If they are uncooperative, and if you have found that someone has sold these dogs falsely representing them as your bloodlines from your kennel, and they are not...in my jurisdiction you may have enough for a "Theft by Deception" case, and based on the price of the dog, it would likely be a Felony, (it would be in my jurisdiction according to our statutes).

If the entities are uncooperative with telling you information, this information can be obtained by law enforcement by Subpoena, if you are able to initiate a criminal investigation, and have an agency willing to go the extra mile for you.

You have some nice lines, and clearly if someone is falsely representing your kennel name, they need to be addressed. If you need any further advice, or if I can be of any help to you, let me know.


----------



## Stefan Schaub

jamie lind said:


> Youtube has videos of gretta von der rogers the bitch that was bred to him they were posted by robinsworkingdogs. Try a robin rogers maybe?


i have contact here!!
here is what came out.

I don't have a purchase agreement from the person I got the dog from..
he orignated as a junk yard dog and was rescued from a bad situation..that is all that i know on his history..a breeder rescued him...
but that is all the info I have..you will need to contact AKC

Robin
www.robinsworkingdogs.com
(352)544-5600

From: Stefan and Christine Schaub <[email protected]>
To: Robin R <[email protected]> 
Sent: Thursday, October 25, 2012 2:02 PM
Subject: Re: Customer contact message for www.robinsworkingdogs.com

Hello:
1. Please send me a purchase agreement that shows who you purchased this dog from. 

2. Send me the contact information of who now has this dog.

3. What is the AKC number for this dog or SV number.

I do not let this go as that name is protected and I want the use of my kennel name to be protected. This dog is not from my kennel.

Thank You,
Staatsmacht Kennel
Sent from my iPhone

On Oct 25, 2012, at 12:54 PM, "Robin R" <[email protected]> wrote:

I don't know what your talking about...I didn' t name him..that was his his name when I purchased him...and I no longer own him. He was sold to someone in TX almost 11 months ago or so. And besides...he is an excellent dog with excellent nerves. good on off switch. obeys every command including hand signals. good with children but ferocious with people who don't belong on the property. I had to part with him but he was a good dog.
where are y ou getting this information?

Robin
http://www.robinsworkingdogs.com/
(352)544-5600

From: "[email protected]" <[email protected]>
To: [email protected] 
Sent: Thursday, October 25, 2012 1:24 PM
Subject: Customer contact message for http://www.robinsworkingdogs.com/

A visitor to http://www.robinsworkingdogs.com/ has sent a message through your form.

Customer contact: Main customer contact form

First Name: : Stefan
Last Name: : Schaub
Email: : [email protected]
Mobile Phone: : 763 438-2150
Comments: : Hello
please do not use my kennel name for any of your breeding.Blazer is not a dog out of my kennel von der Staatsmacht. His dad was breed from me and i sold him with 6 monthbecause he was not good enough. iam also sure that he do not have any schh or ipo titles.i do not want fight or what ever,please fix that all or i make it puplic.
Company: : Staatsmacht Kennel


----------



## Britney Pelletier

I don't know if it would be helpful to you Stefan, but the female that is listed as this dog's mother Quantra vom Haus Baysden, was bred by a woman local to me.. Patricia Baysden. 

Perhaps you can try contacting her and find out who owns Quantra? since they are probably the person who bred the litter that "Blazer Stefan" came from.

http://baysden.schutzhunddog.com/aboutus.htm


----------



## Stefan Schaub

Britney Pelletier said:


> I don't know if it would be helpful to you Stefan, but the female that is listed as this dog's mother Quantra vom Haus Baysden, was bred by a woman local to me.. Patricia Baysden.
> 
> Perhaps you can try contacting her and find out who owns Quantra? since they are probably the person who bred the litter that "Blazer Stefan" came from.
> 
> http://baysden.schutzhunddog.com/aboutus.htm


i talked with her!nice lady real helpful


----------



## Britney Pelletier

Stefan Schaub said:


> i talked with her!nice lady real helpful


Glad to hear it! Hope you get it resolved.. people are awful.


----------



## Dave Martin

Really sorry to see this, Stefan. That's a despicable thing for someone to do. Hope you get to the bottom of it.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall

I did a quick search on the AKC website and only 2 pups from the litter were registered, both with the von der Staatsmacht name. The other is Diesel von der Staatsmacht.

I don't know what you will be able to do about them using the name, but I would suggest you contact AKC and talk to them about registering your kennel name. Until it's registered with them, anyone can use it. Once a kennel name is registered AKC won't let anyone use that name without the kennel owner's permission. Won't help in this situation, but will keep it from happening again in the future.


----------

